# banana plant leave melting



## Sam Zhang (Jul 25, 2018)

I got a new banana plant during boxing week. Its been growing 1 new leaf about every other week. However, some of the leaves are melting immediately after they reach the max size. I noticed that only light green leaves melt, the leaves which came with the plant originally were dark green and are still there. 
Why does this happen? how to fix?


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Probably need to know more parameters of your tank so anyone can make an educated guess, but as you have already noticed; dark green is usually healthy, light green, yellow and brown/black means something is wrong.. sorry if I am captain obvious. 

All manner of things can be affecting it from lighting, PH, hardness, minerals present or not present, etc etc.
When looking for answers try to post as much as you can, too much info even; like

Tank size, how long has it been running, it's inhabitants, water parameters, lighting type and hours run, fertilizers, substrate, etc etc etc. 

Most answers are not often definitive as we can't be like doctors or home inspectors and do on-site diagnosis, but the more information the experts have, the better they can help you, and they all love to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

